# Online butchers



## philips (19 Jun 2008)

Read about them today in the Indo - award winning, organic butchers from Clonmel offering free delivery nationwide on orders of €100. Wondering if anyone has used this service and what was their experience? Any Clonmel people here who could vouch for their meat?


----------



## LouisCribben (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

Do you have an financial interest in this ?

The way you have chosen your words in your post "award winning, organic, free delivery", surely means this is a stab at some free advertising .....

This may be against posting guidelines..


----------



## LouisCribben (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

Please ignore last post if you have no financial interest in this


----------



## z105 (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

Do a search, there are threads on online meat already, I personally use www.sulmeat.com sullivans meat in tralee, free del over 100 euro also with next day delivery when you order Mon-Thurs and have no complaints, their meat is excellent IMO.

No affil


----------



## philips (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

Absolutely not! I was quoting from today's Indo.


----------



## DavyJones (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*



Havealaugh said:


> Do a search, there are threads on online meat already, I personally use [broken link removed] sullivans meat in tralee, free del over 100 euro also with next day delivery when you order Mon-Thurs and have no complaints, their meat is excellent IMO.
> 
> No affil


 
Sorry to hijack, Is there savings to be made? and is this big business? My mate owns his own butcher shop and abattoir, he has recently won national gold medals for his produce. Maybe its the way forward to expand business nationwide.


----------



## z105 (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

davyjones, I for one, don't and haven't bought meat locally for 6 months since I came across the aforementioned company. If I order before 11 a.m.I have delivery the next day before 4.30 to my nominated delivery address (Mon-Thurs) order Friday and its Tuesday delivery. The meat comes in a polystyrene box with ice packs in it and apparently the temp is maintained at 4 degrees. The meat has always arrived in excellent condition to me and it's delicious. Their meat is cheaper than Whelans as I checked both suppliers before. I think it's a great service and maybe the way your friend should go. Sulmeat use Interlink for their deliveries so he should start by contacting them for delivery rates etc, he would also need to source packaging and get costings in relation to this, plus he needs a good, easy to use website for people to order online. Hope it works out for him, the point of online is ordering to me is that the customer must be happy with the product they receive, if they don't get good quality meats delivered, it's back to the local butchers so online suppliers can't afford to send you rubbish IMO.


----------



## sam h (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

I bought some of Whelans meat at the Farmleigh market about a year ago. It was a lovely steak & I reckoned my local butcher was charging too much for fillet (€40/kg) so decided to have a look at the website - they charge over €50/kg - so I didn't order. So much for free delivery!
Have since sourced a wholesaler & my steak is only €28/kg & it's great meat.  Definately worth shopping around.


----------



## DavyJones (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

Thats great, thanks Havealaugh. I will say it to him. Lucky for us we have a web designer in our close circle.


----------



## euro2000 (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

Is the meat Dry Aged?



sam h said:


> Have since sourced a wholesaler & my steak is only €28/kg & it's great meat. Definately worth shopping around.


----------



## sam h (20 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*



> Is the meat Dry Aged?


Not sure as I don't have any at the moment.  But I have tried Dry Aged from Superquinn & mine tastes every bit as good.  Had a bbq a few weeks ago & the butcher now has several new customers.


----------



## philips (20 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

You learn something new every day - had never heard of online butchers until yesterday! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MandaC (20 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

I am thinking of getting some meat off that Sulmeat, the prices seem good if the product is good.

Can you freeze the meat you get?


----------



## z105 (20 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*



> Can you freeze the meat you get?



Yes, the meat you get is fresh (not previosuly frozen) and usually packed in individual packs, say like 2libras of mince comes in 2 x 1 libras so... dead handy for freezing.

In my experience I found the prices to be very good for the quality of the meat. Enjoy !



> You learn something new every day - had never heard of online butchers until yesterday



I have a thread going on AAM looking for online fish suppliers but yet to get anywhere so if anyone knows.........


----------



## thundercat (20 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

Thanks a million Havealaugh,
Just ordered from sulmeat, between them and absolutely organic for my fruit and veg, I'll rarely have to set foot in a Dunnes again!


----------



## MandaC (21 Jun 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried James Whelan Butchers.com?*

Have a laugh, you should be getting the discount on the website for those of us who place orders on your recommedations!


----------



## z105 (21 Jun 2008)

> Have a laugh, you should be getting the discount on the website for those of us who place orders on your recommedations!



I wish  I would need e-mail addresses of people and then when I recommend someone I could get a discount off my next order, but wouldn't that compromise our anonimity !


----------



## z105 (24 Jun 2008)

Thundercat, how did you get on, did you like the produce ?


----------



## pator (24 Jun 2008)

philips said:


> Read about them today in the Indo - award winning, organic butchers from Clonmel offering free delivery nationwide on orders of €100. Wondering if anyone has used this service and what was their experience? Any Clonmel people here who could vouch for their meat?


 
Just looking at the website for that place in Clonmel -- don't seem to do organic beef? or am I missing something? Have organic chicken alrite so might spin over and see what its like  -- I don't know of them but they not that far way from me.


----------



## thundercat (25 Jun 2008)

Havealaugh-thank you so much for the tip!It arrived yesterday, absolutely love it! so fresh and such good value as well! I'm telling everyone I know! One question- how do you dispose of the packaging, I'm feeling a little guilty looking at that big polystyrene box...


----------



## BUBBIE (25 Jun 2008)

Hi
I have been Whelan's Butchers in Clonmel and would highly recommend it - 100%


----------



## z105 (26 Jun 2008)

> I have been Whelan's



You have been Whelans what ?? Any affiliation with them as it's your first post ?


> Havealaugh-thank you so much for the tip!It arrived yesterday, absolutely love it! so fresh and such good value as well! I'm telling everyone I know! One question- how do you dispose of the packaging, I'm feeling a little guilty looking at that big polystyrene box..



I have to agree on the packaging alright but unfortunately that comes with all internet purchasing the packaging is nearly always gonna be more than what you'd get in the shop. You can recycle the bubble wrap, the cooler blocks can be re-used by freezing them but I don't think the polystyrene can be recycled, that's for the regular bin


----------



## philboy (7 Jul 2008)

Just ordered a good bit of meat from sulmeat.com, hopefully it lives up to what i've read about it on this thread  Keep ye posted !!!


----------



## z105 (12 Aug 2008)

Well philboy, how did you get on eh!? Or did it not arrive yet?


----------



## philboy (4 Sep 2008)

Totally forgot about this thread . Yes it arrived on time and well packaged as discussed previously. Have had a second order in since then and about to put my 3rd in early next week. All of the meat was top notch and tasted very nice, a lot better than the supermarkets (goes without saying) and generally a good bit better than local butchers. The t-bone steaks weren't as nice as we get locally but i've only had them once. So i've to try them again sometime this week and hopefully they'll be better in this order. I worked out a saving of approx. €70/90 on an order of €180 so good news there. 

* If it hadn't arrived by now, i'd be seriously worried, probably would have grown legs at this stage and walked here.


----------



## z105 (4 Sep 2008)

Has the price of meat (beef in particular) gone through the roof?, a friend of mine was telling me last night he did a quick scan over an order from Sulmeat in early June versus late August and for the exact same items the total bill is now around 40 euro dearer !!!! It seems as it's the beef that gone up - a lot ! Has it increased in price all over the country ??


----------



## mell61 (4 Sep 2008)

Slightly off subject, but I was wondering if anyone knows of any  farmers / butcher attending farmers markets in Dublin / Meath areas?
I enjoy buying local produce at the local markets but at this point mostly its cheese, bread, occasional organic choccies... what I haven't seen so far is meat produced.
I'm currently buying from local butcher, and enjoy that (tastier than supermarket me thinks), as they will cut the portion for you as you want/need it.   But I'd be interested in seeing what else is out there.
Before anyone mentions it, the online isn't really an option as with only 2 of us, thats about 1 months meat just to get free delivery, and i'm not sure I have that much space in the freezer!


----------



## z105 (4 Sep 2008)

> Slightly off subject, but I was wondering if anyone knows of any farmers / butcher attending farmers markets in Dublin / Meath areas?
> I enjoy buying local produce at the local markets but at this point mostly its cheese, bread, occasional organic choccies... what I haven't seen so far is meat produced.
> I'm currently buying from local butcher, and enjoy that (tastier than supermarket me thinks), as they will cut the portion for you as you want/need it. But I'd be interested in seeing what else is out there.
> Before anyone mentions it, the online isn't really an option as with only 2 of us, thats about 1 months meat just to get free delivery, and i'm not sure I have that much space in the freezer!



This thread is entitled "online butchers", did you do a search of AAM for farmers markets ???? See here for example - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=38063&highlight=farmers+markets


----------



## Dicette (4 Sep 2008)

Re Whelans - haven't availed of their online service but have been in their butcher's shop on several occasions. It's a lovely shop and the meat I've had is great.

Particularly like their pork chops in Greek Passion Sauce!

I think Ballybrado in Cahir have an online shop for organic beef.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Sep 2008)

Re : the polystyrene, most local dumps will allow you to recycle it there. Great if you make big purchases and still want to do your bit. In the Midlands theres a blueish coloured bag they place it in, then throw it in the skip.

With the price of beef, its gone up lots in the local butcher I buy from. I haven't bought steak or diced beef in ages because of the price increase, instead chosing a cheaper chicken fillets or lamb chops!


----------



## MandaC (4 Sep 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> This thread is entitled "online butchers", did you do a search of AAM for farmers markets ???? See here for example - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=38063&highlight=farmers+markets




The temple bar foodmarket on Saturday mornings had a butchers  and also there is a stall on Saturday mornings at Naas Farmers Market also.


----------



## z105 (4 Sep 2008)

> Slightly off subject, but I was wondering if anyone knows of any farmers / butcher attending farmers markets in Dublin / Meath areas?





> there is a stall on Saturday mornings at Naas Farmers Market also.



Has Naas moved to Dublin/Meath areas ?


----------



## MandaC (5 Sep 2008)

No need to be smart, just trying to be helpful to all,  I had already pointed out one in *Dublin(City Centre)*  if people care to quote the full post instead of rolling eyes in mock shock/horror/plastic sarcasm.

Naas is 10 minutes drive from *Dublin* and borders *Meath,* so for anyone looking for a farmers market in the area, it is not too much out of the way.

Sometimes the mind boggles.

One Rubber medal coming right up!


----------



## z105 (5 Sep 2008)

> Naas is 10 minutes drive from *Dublin* and borders *Meath*



So Naas borders Meath now !

Why did you copy an paste my reply to Mell61 ? When all I was doing was pointing out to her that this thread was about online butchers AND NOT farmers markets ! There are already existing threads on farmers market and that is where Mell61 should have posted. Simple really.


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Sep 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Has the price of meat (beef in particular) gone through the roof?, a friend of mine was telling me last night he did a quick scan over an order from Sulmeat in early June versus late August and for the exact same items the total bill is now around 40 euro dearer !!!! It seems as it's the beef that gone up - a lot ! Has it increased in price all over the country ??



I thought it was common knowledge that food commodity prices have increased significantly in 2008.


----------



## z105 (5 Sep 2008)

> I thought it was common knowledge that food commodity prices have increased significantly in 2008.



Obviously not !!!

I was talking about Meat (beef) specifically.


----------



## MandaC (5 Sep 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> So Naas borders Meath now !
> 
> Why did you copy an paste my reply to Mell61 ? When all I was doing was pointing out to her that this thread was about online butchers AND NOT farmers markets ! There are already existing threads on farmers market and that is where Mell61 should have posted. Simple really.



Kildare borders Meath.   
If the person looking for the farmers market was looking for Meath area, and lives near the border, ie, Kilcock, Summerhill, etc, Naas is not that far away.

I posted your thread by accident, I meant to post Mell 61's one.  

Sincere apologies, and I hope your eyes stop rolling soon, or maybe look into it, in case it is a medical condition.


----------



## mell61 (5 Sep 2008)

MandaC, thanks thats exactly what I was hoping to get, I'll see about checking them out in the next few weeks.

Havealaugh, as I said I did mention that the farmers markets I go to (there are 4 separate ones) close to me didn't have a butchers, hence asking the questions, so checking farmers markets is only handy if they listed what stalls are there, most have fruit / veg / cheese / jams / breads / honey, so far I didn't find any in my area that had a butchers.


----------



## z105 (5 Sep 2008)

> Sincere apologies



Accepted  



> Havealaugh, as I said I did mention that the farmers markets I go to (there are 4 separate ones) close to me didn't have a butchers, hence asking the questions, so checking farmers markets is only handy if they listed what stalls are there, most have fruit / veg / cheese / jams / breads / honey, so far I didn't find any in my area that had a butchers



My point is that you should post your query in the Farmers Markets thread and not in this thread as this was/is about Online butchers specifically.


----------



## messyleo (17 Aug 2009)

I have tried James Whelan's site a few times (for beef) on recommendation from this thread and have found it a bit hit and miss. The last delivery was very disappointing quality wise, to the extent that i won't try it again. I notice there are quite a number of new online butchers springing up now in the last six months or so (since the early days of this thread!) - does anyone have any recommendations of another one I could try? Has anyone tried the market butchers site? The prices seem very reasonable.


----------

